# Como chanchos



## traduttrice

Chissà se ci sarà qualche espressione simile in italiano!!!
Significa: "stabilire un rapporto molto stretto e cordiale con una persona che si conosce da poco"

Vi do un esempio: 

_"Nos acercamos tímidamente, él resultó ser una persona muy agradable... al final del día, hablábamos como chanchos"_


----------



## Calypso29

Buongiorno Traduttrice!

Io proporrei "entrare in sintonia"

"_alla fine siamo entrati in sintonia_"

Spero ti piaccia....

Los chanchos sono i maiali?
Che strana espressione...

E.


----------



## Neuromante

Por aquí no se usa Chanchos, así que esa expresión todavía menos.


----------



## Joan bolets

traduttrice said:


> _"Nos acercamos tímidamente, él resultó ser una persona muy agradable... al final del día, hablábamos como chanchos"_



IO direi '*come due vecchi amici*' o '*come se si conoscessero da tempo*'...


----------



## llenyador

Me gusta la expresión "hablar como chanchos". No la conocía. En italiano para mantener el mismo nivel de lengua yo propondría "alla fine della giornata erano culo e camicia".
Saludos


----------



## karunavera

llenyador said:


> Me gusta la expresión "hablar como chanchos". No la conocía. En italiano para mantener el mismo nivel de lengua yo propondría "alla fine della giornata erano culo e camicia".
> Saludos


Oppure, per essere meno volgari, si potrebbe dire "come tazza e cucchiaio".


----------



## Silvia10975

llenyador said:


> […]En italiano para mantener el mismo nivel de lengua yo propondría "alla fine della giornata erano culo e camicia".
> Saludos


 Perfetto!!


----------



## karunavera

Pero, pensandolo bién, tazza e cucchiaio, culo e camicia me parece que signifiquen hacer siempre todo juntos, estar siempre juntos; mejor decir: come se si conoscessero da tempo.


----------



## 0scar

llenyador said:


> Me gusta la expresión "hablar como chanchos". No la conocía. En italiano para mantener el mismo nivel de lengua yo propondría "alla fine della giornata erano culo e camicia".
> Saludos


 
La expresión habitual no es "_*hablar* como chanchos", _sino_ "*ser* como chanchos"_ y significa tener amistad muy íntima con alguien.


----------



## traduttrice

Gracias a todos! Conocía "culo e camicia" pero tenía la esperanza de encontrar otra 
Karunavera, me parece que sí puede ir tu opción y la propuesta por llenyador. Al fin de cuentas, cuando dos personas "son como chanchos", es porque hay confianza como si se conocieran desde siempre. 

Para "culo e camicia" existe "culo y calzón".


----------



## esteban

O como "uña y mugre" (al menos en Colombia).

Saludos


----------



## xeneize

"Tazza e cucchiaio" acá no existe...."culo y camicia" sí lo oí, no sé sin embargo si es exactamente igual a "como chanchos".
Chau


----------



## gatogab

traduttrice said:


> Gracias a todos! Conocía "culo e camicia" pero tenía la esperanza de encontrar otra
> Karunavera, me parece que sí puede ir tu opción y la propuesta por llenyador. Al fin de cuentas, cuando dos personas "son como chanchos", es porque hay confianza como si se conocieran desde siempre.
> 
> Para "culo e camicia" existe "culo y calzón".



*Poto y calzòn *

gatogab


----------



## estiloguapo

Tambien en italiano hay "pappa e ciccia".


----------

